# Burtons Legless Lizard



## jase75 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was on my way to Canberra after work on Friday Nite, it was a nice warm nite and i just happened to see something slowly moving off the side of the road. I stopped and went back and this beautiful Burtons Legless Lizard was slowly crawling off the road so i grabbed my camera and snapped some pics. It was a pretty good size, larger than any others ive seen, about 40cm long. I escorted him off the road and only 200 metres further on was another one a bit smaller sitting on the side of the road. By the time i had turned around he had taken off into some leaf litter.


----------



## wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

cool ......i have never found adders after seeing..... *Burtons Legless Lizard* they are never out on the same night*.......
*


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 24, 2009)

dats some mad pics mate... arent they a beauty


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 25, 2009)

sweet find, they are something I really want to photograph I have been unsuccesful.... 1 half dead one and one live one when we wernt herping so didnt have torches to find it on the side of the road.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 25, 2009)

wizz said:


> cool ......i have never found adders after seeing..... *Burtons Legless Lizard* they are never out on the same night*.......
> *



Interesting mate. We found both on the same night between Isa and Cloncurry. Might be a SEQ thing?


----------



## Danielle-S (Mar 25, 2009)

Am sure I have seen one of these in my back yard. Live in Brisbane


----------



## wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Interesting mate. We found both on the same night between Isa and Cloncurry. Might be a SEQ thing?


on the gold coast that is jonno....it may just be my luck .......i only found adders on the coast in jan.....


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 26, 2009)

coolo i saw one of them today


----------



## Noongato (Mar 26, 2009)

Only ever seen one in my life. It was squashed on a little road at Mookerawa, thats pronounced (Muckerwar) Dam..


----------



## wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> coolo i saw one of them today


do you have pics


----------

